# what is this chicken skin under my eyes?



## prettycitygirl

I'm 35-years old and am begining to notice real changes in the area under my eyes. Wrinkles, dark(er) circles, etc....

One thing has really been bothering me recently - this "_chicken skin_" under my eyes! It starts in the inside corner of my eyes and follows the hollow of my eye (right in the dark spot area). 

I don't think it's milia - I've seen pictures of that! It doesn't look like that IMHO. It looks like chicken skin to me. That's the only way I can describe it. Mine is faint - but there. I've searched the web 100x over and can't find anything like that. Is this just aging skin? 

Here's some pics I swipped of the web that best reflect what I'm talking about, though both this pics are more "servere" than my case. I tried to take pictures of my eyes but they didn't come out well. 

What do you galls think? 

(Got this pics from the web)


----------



## GirlwithDog

I've totally tried to research this as well. Just like you, mine's not too bad, but I can notice it. Hopefully someone will have an answer.


----------



## kathyrose

I have some as well. I always thought it was milia but didn't search in great detail or anything about it.


----------



## shells

i'm curious to know too, i have a bit (and i'm 29)...i always just thought of it as thinner skin maybe with some milia added?


----------



## prettycitygirl

Hopefully someone will chime in! 

Anyone??


----------



## missmustard

I have this, too and I'm 27. I always thought it was milia from how they described it but have never really looked up pictures. I wonder if anyone knows? Maybe it's only a mild case of it?


----------



## bnjj

That is not what milia looks like.  The second pic above looks to me simply like wrinkles.

This is milia:


----------



## lawchick

Wow.  I'm glad you posted this question because I have the same thing and I could never figure out what it was.  I thought I was using too rich of an eye cream or that it was milia.  So many of us have it but no one knows what it is?
Oh, I'm 34 but I first noticed mine about 2 years ago.


----------



## fabae

I've used new eye creams before and noticed that they contribute to this.  I went back to my old standby and the problem was much less pronounced.  Maybe that's part of the problem.  Maybe we're just getting older!


----------



## DC-Cutie

those bumps are forms of milia, they start off small, gradually get larger and in some cases, harder.


----------



## ChristyR143

I think most people have them (I do too), especially as we get older.


----------



## exotikittenx

My undereyes have always been like that.  It's just delicate skin.  I use concealer and it does the trick to hide it.


----------



## Kyung Hwa

are you using an eye cream? if so, what kind?


----------



## prettycitygirl

Thank you all for your comments. 

I do wear eye cream - I am currently using Estee Lauder Advance Night Eye Repair (instructions state use morning and night).  I haven't noticed the area under my eye getting worse or improving with use.  

The gals at the MAC counter examined my under eye area and said it normal, aging thin skin....great.....Not sure if that's the case though.   

I guess only a dermatologist will know for sure!  Once I get an answer, I'll be sure to follow-up with my post!


----------



## sazza

I have exactly the same thing but mine are much more pronounced than the pictures you posted.  I've been trying to get rid of these little bumps for 2 years now and all i seem to do is make things worse!  I've always has sensitive eye area but this condition has arisen in the past few  years and it seriously gets me down. I can't wear makeup underneath my eye as it just looks crepe and the bumps are all bunched up.  It upsets me as my eyes were always my best feature. I'm 26 now but i think these bumps make me look much older than i am! 

I went to 2 different dermatologists.  The both said they can be removed using a procedure that involves pulsing some electricity on the bumps (i guess some form of laser).  I'm considering getting this done as no creams etc seem to work.  

What did your derm tell you?  Have you had any luck with treatments?

Please share what you find out.


----------



## nataliam1976

oh no, I started noticing exactly the same issue recently under my eyes and couldnt find any info either, thank you for starting this thread! 

Its not wrinkles, and its not millia, chicken skin is a perfect description of how it looks like. I started using a new eye cream recently and now Im thinking of stopping...I also have been diagnosed with some hormonal problems, maybe this is the source too?


Anyway, I booked an appointment with a very reputable dermatologist when Im back home in June and will definitely follow up on this...


----------



## ChristyR143

To be honest, I think this is just 'one of those things' that we all have to deal with. At least it really seems that way to me?


----------



## prettygurrl19

i have dots like that too!! i'm 19!!


----------



## syctown

omg! Thanks for posting pics and how appropriate of a term is chicken skin?! The minute I read your title, I knew exactly what you were talking about...haha.

I have the exact same ones. I'm 27 now and the first time I noticed them were maybe 3 years ago, and my derm told me they weren't milia and to just leave them... Since then, they have gotten a little bigger, a little more noticeable, just like my pores have grown a little bigger...

Keep us posted those of you who were going to see your derms, I'd love to hear what different derms have to say about these!


----------



## 0Lily0

I also have the same thing and I'm only 21. I wonder what the cause is...


----------



## annaspanna33

I have the same thing and I am also 21. I've had it for as long as I can remember.


----------



## djcpeace

My aunt developed bumps near her eyes recently (particular below the bottom eyelid), and her dermatologist told her it was because she was applying too heavy of an amount of eye cream around that area before she went to bed, so now she has to lighten the usage. Not sure what brand she used, but I have a feeling it's just from the heavy use in general. She's 54 this year.


----------



## pixiejenna

sazza said:


> I went to 2 different dermatologists.  The both said they can be removed using a procedure that involves pulsing some electricity on the bumps (i guess some form of laser).


 

I don't think that's a laser I think that's electrosurgery. I had a skin tag on my neck when I was in high school. And I don't recall what the machine my DR used was called but I recall it used a current of electricity that went from one side to the other and it essentially "burned" it off. I had a mole on my neck too  and he's like you don't want that there I'll take care of it for you and before I could even respond he zapped it. The skin tag hurt a little bit but no where near as much as the mole did.


----------



## annaspanna33

Benzboy88 said:


> My aunt developed bumps near her eyes recently (particular below the bottom eyelid), and her dermatologist told her it was because she was applying too heavy of an amount of eye cream around that area before she went to bed, so now she has to lighten the usage. Not sure what brand she used, but I have a feeling it's just from the heavy use in general. She's 54 this year.



I've only just started using eye cream within the past 6 months and have always had the bumps....


----------



## britney54

Hi, I was just googling about this and found this thread on here. I have the same exact thing under my eyes and I am 16! So I don't think it's an "aging" problem, I have noticed other people my age with them, and my younger sister has them as well. They bother me so much and I can't get rid of them at all! I believe I noticed them developing after using a thick concealer from Urban Decay under my eyes (because I have dark circles), and I heard thick concealers/eye creams can cause them because dead skin cells are unable to slough off.

I hate it and it makes my under eye area look horrible, having this problem AND dark circles makes me feel like an old lady or something.  Would going to a dermatologist help?

eta; I did some more research on it and I believe it's called "Syringoma"...


----------



## VioletalaMode

I too knew what it was when I read the title of the thread and before I saw the pic. I have it too and have had it for a few years now. Just assumed it was normal since I noticed it on other gals. I'm 30 btw and do use eye cream. If there is a treatment for it which I doubt, please let us know.


----------



## kira21

Oh...all those pics may be milia...but then i had those too but none now...i just continue applying olive oil every day at least 2x a day...its really great...


----------



## irishlass1029

Looks to me like it's just aging.  Just wait.  You'll start noticing a LOT of stuff.  Not fun.


----------



## whitneybh

This thread has seriously made me feel SO much better......  

I am 23 and just recently (within the last month or two) started noticing these bumps under my eyes, right in the dark circle area where you would normally put concealer. It has been realllllly bothering me because you can't cover/hide texture ya know? I am almost positive that these bumps appeared as a result of using Maybelline Dream Mousse Concealer under my eyes... I didn't have the bumps before I started using it, I used it religiously every day for a little over a month, and now I have them!!!  

I've been doing TONS of research online to try and figure this out (that's how I found this post! lol) and one other person in this thread mentioned it, but it definitely seems to be Syringoma. You can Google it and find lots of info on it... but keep in mind most of the pics that come up are of a lot more severe cases! I have a derm appointment set for early next week so I will know for sure then.... Has anyone else gotten anymore info on this?  According to most of the stuff I've read, the only way to get rid of it is laser procedures from the dermatologist.. 

Thanks to everyone who posted in this thread! It makes me feel better to know I'm not the only one!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bella

You and me both whitneybh!  So I came into this forum and searched Urban Decay.......  Anyway, as soon as read this title I clicked on this thread _so_ fast...lol. I was just googling this last night and have been, trying to find answers and not finding much.  Another club member here and I don't like it.  Everything I read is about milia, but chicken skin is absolutely more accurate and I feel like I've always had it.  I deal with it, but knowing so many of you have it too is comforting, as selfish as that is. lol.  I know it's stupid, but I seriously thought it wasn't common.  I've always felt like everyone in the world had perfect smooth under eye areas except me.  Well, wish we all didn't have this silly issue, but I do feel better now knowing I'm good company.  Thank you ladies.

chicken skin. lol


----------



## calzz

I agree with Britney54

I used to have this...when I was like 14 years old from applying thick concealer under my eyes- it was really cheap covergirl stick concealer. 

After I stopped using it and switched to a powder it went away, but it took a long time. I think it has to do with using too thick of an eye cream or makeup.


----------



## nvie

I'm joining the chicken skin gang too. Well, I'm 33 and I think it's a combination of ageing and heavy eye creams. My battle is under eye circles.....have been fighting it for years.....sigh


----------



## loves

i've had that for years. am 38 now, they're the last of my concerns lol


----------



## asamiramirez

I have this too; it always looked like millia to me.


----------



## jordanjordan

I have this too and it does not look like milia, just like tons and tons of tiny bumps and I'm only 24.  I know what milia looks like as well so I am quite sure they are different for me.


----------



## lily25

I have puffy eyes almost all the time, but not those little bumps. I think cholesterol causes them. Or blocked pores from too thick creams and make up.


----------



## d-girl1011

lily25 said:


> I think cholesterol causes them. Or blocked pores from too thick creams and make up.



this


----------



## nataliam1976

OK so I am just back from the visit at my new dermatologist and she said they are most likely blocked glands or could be very early beginnings of xanthelasma which is indeed caused by problems with cholesterol levels. 

As they are not very big or noticeable ( they are for me, but not for her!) she suggested a microdermabrasion for now and monitoring them closely. Coincidentally I have one scheduled next week so will report on how it looks afterwards. I will also get my cholesterol levels tested just in case. Im also gonna change eye creams and go back to shiseido, I didnt have that before I started using a darn expensive la Prairie stuff that doesnt do much for me.


----------



## nataliam1976

Bella said:


> You and me both whitneybh!  So I came into this forum and searched Urban Decay.......  Anyway, as soon as read this title I clicked on this thread _so_ fast...lol. I was just googling this last night and have been, trying to find answers and not finding much.  Another club member here and I don't like it.  Everything I read is about milia, but chicken skin is absolutely more accurate and I feel like I've always had it.  I deal with it, but knowing so many of you have it too is comforting, as selfish as that is. lol.  I know it's stupid, but I seriously thought it wasn't common.  I've always felt like everyone in the world had perfect smooth under eye areas except me.  Well, wish we all didn't have this silly issue, but I do feel better now knowing I'm good company.  Thank you ladies.
> 
> chicken skin. lol



not you, too? this is becoming silly


----------



## L etoile

They're similar to milia, but may be syringomas.  They are likely blocked eccrine ducts.  I use a retinoid under my eyes for this problem and the bumps are gone.  Good luck!


----------



## nataliam1976

eckertle said:


> They're similar to milia, but may be syringomas.  They are likely blocked eccrine ducts.  I use a retinoid under my eyes for this problem and the bumps are gone.  Good luck!



which product exactly are you using hon?


----------



## katran26

My mom and I  both have these - I can guarantee that it's not from cholesterol (I was vegan for over 2 years and still had them, my diet was so boring and totally cholesterol free, lol). I think it's genetic and that it's a part of aging.

Of course, I could try eliminating my eye creams, BUT at almost 29 years of age and with almost no wrinkles, I don't want to stop using cream, especially when a lot of my peers are already developing wrinkles. I think I'll stick with the creams and use my Cle de Peau concealor...


----------



## fabae

nataliam1976 said:


> which product exactly are you using hon?


 
I want to know this, too.  I've been looking for an undereye treatment with retinol.  Anyone have any suggestions?  I have to be careful with most eye creams because they do give me those funky bumps under my eyes, but since retinol works pretty well on the rest of my face, I thought I could give it a try under the eye.  (I tried doing a search on retinol eye creams, but it's too specific.  I didn't come up with anything.)

Anyone?


----------



## guccikat

ROC makes eye cream with retinol in it.. I think I might try that since I've had chicken skin under my eyes since.. i can't even remember... must of been before my teens..


----------



## nataliam1976

Microdermabrasion didnt help squat. Just thought I would update.


----------



## clanalois

Retinoids can only be prescribed by doctors - preferably, dermatologists. Please see your dermatologist. No over-the-counter formulations compare. 

The bumps look like blocked eccrine ducts vs. milia vs. syringomas. Again please see your dermatologist.


----------



## kvamkvam

I had them before. And It took me about six months to get rid of.
My skintherapist says the most normal way to get them is caused by using undereyeconcealer.
I used mac and ysl before. No more!!


----------



## Monoi

I have them too...any updates?


----------



## Bordelle

kvamkvam said:


> I had them before. And It took me about six months to get rid of.
> My skintherapist says the most normal way to get them is caused by using undereyeconcealer.
> I used mac and ysl before. No more!!


 
I have to say I agree with this. I never used under-eye anything before and was fine. After a Xmas trip where the makeup was piled on - and tha tlead to me using concealer everyday i can say the non-makeup undereye area is MUCH worse now. For sure Urban Decay's made it worse after just 2-3 uses.


----------



## lilmountaingirl

I know the answer!  It is from using any non-specific eye cream product on the delicate skin under your eyes.  It can be from anything from moisturizer to make-up.  The only way to treat it is to prevent it from happening further with a really good eye cream.  Some brands make a cream specifically for these spots.


----------



## Kansashalo

Kiehl's eye creame fixed mine!


----------



## novella

lilmountaingirl said:


> I know the answer!  It is from using any non-specific eye cream product on the delicate skin under your eyes.  It can be from anything from moisturizer to make-up.  The only way to treat it is to prevent it from happening further with a really good eye cream.  *Some brands make a cream specifically for these spots.*



Which ones? 



Kansashalo said:


> Kiehl's eye creame fixed mine!



Which Kiehl's eye product did you use?


----------



## lilmountaingirl

novella said:


> Which ones?
> 
> 
> 
> Which Kiehl's eye product did you use?



I know Estee Lauder makes one specifically to combat the dots under eyes.  I don't use that brand's products but a friend of mine does and she loves it.  I don't know what it's called but they could tell you if you went in or called them.


----------



## Kansashalo

novella said:


> Which ones?
> 
> Which Kiehl's eye product did you use?


 
I used the Kiehl's Avocado Eye Cream.  You have to get use to the consistency (you have to warm it in your fingers first and pat it on) but it works.


----------



## ang3lina33

Kansashalo said:


> I used the Kiehl's Avocado Eye Cream.  You have to get use to the consistency (you have to warm it in your fingers first and pat it on) but it works.



I second this! That cream is cheap and works wonders!


----------



## Cannes

I had gotten them from using Shisedo Future Solution eye cream that was super rich. A bit too rich, I was told. I made the switch to Skyn Iceland eye cream/gel and within 6 months they were pretty much gone. I had never been a concealer user until just recently, so I know that wasn't the cause for me.


----------



## brandaholic

Hi! I just turned 40, started noticing these bumps abt 5 yrs ago, I just covered it up with concealer, Cle de Peau.  I asked my Dermatologist about it during my last check up, she said that there are times in the year when it is more pronounced and when it sorta lessens. Not really sure what she meant but will ask again. Anyways she gave me an eye cream which I used for 6mos, but saw no noticeable  improvement. Last week, i bought some regenerist Olay eye cream, used it consistently for a week now, and its practically gone. 

Tried more expensive eye creams before, I'm really pleased that the drugstore variety did the job. BTW, am still using my concealer. Might be worth it for you girls to try the regenerist olay, wont break the bank.


----------



## koreany

oh my i have that too under my eyes and by my nose!


----------



## missD

I 3rd Kiehls (but the Midnight Recovery one) and quitting too creamy concealers!

I was using Chanel concealer and thick Clarins "for dry skin" eye balm and I've been experiencing chicken skin issues. 

I've switched to Cle de Peau and Kiehls eye cream and the area is MUCHHHHHHH smoother. I think it has to do more with Clarins though since I don't use concealer everyday.


----------



## Bordelle

missD said:
			
		

> I 3rd Kiehls (but the Midnight Recovery one) and quitting too creamy concealers!
> 
> I was using Chanel concealer and thick Clarins "for dry skin" eye balm and I've been experiencing chicken skin issues.
> 
> I've switched to Cle de Peau and Kiehls eye cream and the area is MUCHHHHHHH smoother. I think it has to do more with Clarins though since I don't use concealer everyday.



Hi missd - why do you suggest quitting creamy concealers? I've never liked them but I was considering them for winter since I don't use creams...


----------



## Apple Cheeks

This is NOT milia.  It has been so frustrating to see that reply over and over. And like everyone else I find that concealers and heavy foundations make it MORE noticeable.

It appears that the only treatment is ablative laser therapy.


----------



## Ashesela

I am glad that this thread is here!!  I am 27 and have had these for as long as I can remember, whether I used products there or not.  Sigh!


----------



## missteacher

Hello everyone!  I read through all the threads a few weeks ago about this mysterious chicken skin that we all seem to be experiencing.  Well I went to a cosmetic dermatologist today and she said that these bumps are tiny syringoma (growths from overactive oil glands?) which can enlargen over time.  She also said that the only treatment for them really is electrodessication (a pen-like instrument with a metal tip is placed on the chicken skin, or growths, sending an electric current through them.  After this treament, the chicken skin will scab over and fall off within a period of two weeks.  However, multiple treatments may be needed.)  At this doctor's office, this treatment is 300/session.  Hope this post helps!


----------



## afcgirl

I have had that problem and it has gotten better over time.  My advice is to EXFOLIATE like crazy.  I use Unwrinkle Peel Pads or Ocean Salt exfoliating wash (by Lush) once a day (sometimes I use the Clarisonic).  I also use a retinol/retin-A at night.  Avoid heavy moisturizers so your skin can breathe.  A lightweight moisturizer is fine if needed, just avoid those real heavy-duty ones.


----------



## J_L33

Bringing Up This Thread.

I have this issue (as well as *dark* undereye circles and wrinkles) and I'd like some help.

I'm not sure if my undereye circles are due to allergies or heredity (or both), but my eyes do become very itchy and I rub it a lot (have lots of wrinkles in the eye area, whereas otherwise I can pass off as a teenager).

I don't wear any eye creams...


----------



## Jaxmarie

Hello, I know it has been years since someone last posted, but I have the same thing. I just had procedure done that should help break the milia up. It's called microneedling. It helps with other skin conditions as well.


----------



## Flannel

prettycitygirl said:


> I'm 35-years old and am begining to notice real changes in the area under my eyes. Wrinkles, dark(er) circles, etc....
> 
> One thing has really been bothering me recently - this "_chicken skin_" under my eyes! It starts in the inside corner of my eyes and follows the hollow of my eye (right in the dark spot area).
> 
> I don't think it's milia - I've seen pictures of that! It doesn't look like that IMHO. It looks like chicken skin to me. That's the only way I can describe it. Mine is faint - but there. I've searched the web 100x over and can't find anything like that. Is this just aging skin?
> 
> Here's some pics I swipped of the web that best reflect what I'm talking about, though both this pics are more "servere" than my case. I tried to take pictures of my eyes but they didn't come out well.
> 
> What do you galls think?
> 
> (Got this pics from the web)


----------



## ariannep

Blhernandez, I'll be interested to see how you go with the avocado cream.  I'm going to try the regenerist olay eye cream first and if not successful try kiehl's avocado eye cream.  Once I get a bit more time I'll book in to see a dermatologist as I've had this condition for as long as I can remember but starting to get worse with time (now 47).  Good luck!


----------



## Rachel965

Blhernandez said:


> I joined this site to specifically join this thread. I have had this "chicken skin" for almost a year now and seemed to happen out of no where. I always had dark circles and started working longer hours( I'm 35) I decided to try an eye cream and all of a sudden had major wrinkles. So I tried a concealer and that only made it worse. Now here I am trying to figure out a way to stop this. I'm going to try the an avocado eye cream as mentioned in this thread. I hope it works. I will try to update


You probably have a vitamin deficiency. Get to GNC and ask them what to do.


----------



## Bear1122

J_L33 said:


> Bringing Up This Thread.
> 
> I have this issue (as well as *dark* undereye circles and wrinkles) and I'd like some help.
> 
> I'm not sure if my undereye circles are due to allergies or heredity (or both), but my eyes do become very itchy and I rub it a lot (have lots of wrinkles in the eye area, whereas otherwise I can pass off as a teenager).
> 
> I don't wear any eye creams...



If they are itchy it is an allergy (can be pollen, product, food), but the reason you are getting the wrinkles is because you are rubbing your eyes so much! The skin under and around the eyes is so sensitive that if you pull and rub it will cause wrinkles. So you need to start using an eye cream (make sure it’s clean meaning no chemicals that can cause irritation or an oil which works wonders) and pat it on lightly. As far as the itching goes stop rubbing your eyes! I know it’s hard but you will just get more wrinkles if you don’t stop. Hope this helps!


----------



## Bear1122

ariannep said:


> Blhernandez, I'll be interested to see how you go with the avocado cream.  I'm going to try the regenerist olay eye cream first and if not successful try kiehl's avocado eye cream.  Once I get a bit more time I'll book in to see a dermatologist as I've had this condition for as long as I can remember but starting to get worse with time (now 47).  Good luck!


For  anyone that has the chicken skin, use an eye cream with retinol in it. They make them over the counter and they will help tremendously. Another reason we get this is if you use your face cream in your eye area, you need to use the cream specific for the eyes as they are not as heavy. There is A reason they make cream’s for the eyes and the face separately. Also, often times we forget to exfoliate In that area so thats years of make-up/sweat that have blocked the pores/glands in that area, and now they are clogged and never properly cleaned out. Start mildly exfoliating (retinol will help do this) or a gentle scrub. There are also laser treatments you can get done at the dermatologist but of course these are more pricey. Retinal will work the fastest, mine disappeared after about two months of using an over-the-counter I cream with retinol. Hope this helps!


----------



## J_L33

Bear1122 said:


> If they are itchy it is an allergy (can be pollen, product, food), but the reason you are getting the wrinkles is because you are rubbing your eyes so much! The skin under and around the eyes is so sensitive that if you pull and rub it will cause wrinkles. So you need to start using an eye cream (make sure it’s clean meaning no chemicals that can cause irritation or an oil which works wonders) and pat it on lightly. As far as the itching goes stop rubbing your eyes! I know it’s hard but you will just get more wrinkles if you don’t stop. Hope this helps!


Thanks! Good to know


----------



## dobrikgiirl

Bear1122 said:


> For  anyone that has the chicken skin, use an eye cream with retinol in it. They make them over the counter and they will help tremendously. Another reason we get this is if you use your face cream in your eye area, you need to use the cream specific for the eyes as they are not as heavy. There is A reason they make cream’s for the eyes and the face separately. Also, often times we forget to exfoliate In that area so thats years of make-up/sweat that have blocked the pores/glands in that area, and now they are clogged and never properly cleaned out. Start mildly exfoliating (retinol will help do this) or a gentle scrub. There are also laser treatments you can get done at the dermatologist but of course these are more pricey. Retinal will work the fastest, mine disappeared after about two months of using an over-the-counter I cream with retinol. Hope this helps!








I know im late to the party but i know with using retinol , you need sunscreen to protects your skin from further damage. oes anyone by chance know a good eyecreme with spf??


----------



## Kpface

This is called kiratosis pilaris...on the face it's usually skin color...I got mine from dermablend body cover up...I'm so stupid I used it on my face because the cover up was very good...but it was Soo thick I got this condition...7 years later and still have it....if I go on a juicing diet it's less...but makeup shows it even worse...


----------



## Kpface

Kpface said:


> This is called kiratosis pilaris...on the face it's usually skin color...I got mine from dermablend body cover up...I'm so stupid I used it on my face because the cover up was very good...but it was Soo thick I got this condition...7 years later and still have it....if I go on a juicing diet it's less...but makeup shows it even worse...







So many you have mentioned retinol..reason it works because lack of vitamin A...watch the video....


----------



## k80anne

its sebaceous glands. everyone has them I was told but some ppl have thinner skin under the eyes which makes them more noticeable. retin A cream is supposed to help but I havent noticed a difference other than really drying out the skin. BHA does seem to diminish it slightly but they come back. i have had 2 nano laser treatments , 1 halo laser treatment & prp microneedling. I think these bad boys are with me for life


----------



## Kpface

k80anne said:


> its sebaceous glands. everyone has them I was told but some ppl have thinner skin under the eyes which makes them more noticeable. retin A cream is supposed to help but I havent noticed a difference other than really drying out the skin. BHA does seem to diminish it slightly but they come back. i have had 2 nano laser treatments , 1 halo laser treatment & prp microneedling. I think these bad boys are with me for life


You're right I had a prp a week ago and still there.. SMH ...you think fillers will cover them up by adding some collagen in that thin area?


----------



## k80anne

Kpface said:


> You're right I had a prp a week ago and still there.. SMH ...you think fillers will cover them up by adding some collagen in that thin area?



nope lol. I get juvaderm injections and it doesnt help


----------



## Kpface

k80anne said:


> nope lol. I get juvaderm injections and it doesnt help


That sucks OMG ..no wonder I try everything ...and nothing works...


----------



## RyanMarshallGA

Well I guess I'm the only one who isn't reluctant to actually post a freaking picture of my own eyelid bumps so most people reading this can actually SEE what this looks like:


----------



## Ms.Dixie

RyanMarshallGA said:


> Well I guess I'm the only one who isn't reluctant to actually post a freaking picture of my own eyelid bumps so most people reading this can actually SEE what this looks like:
> View attachment 4389629
> View attachment 4389630



I was searching for an eye cream and in my research I read that this can happen from using a cream with a high moisture content. If you’re using a cream for your eyes or near your eyes you could try backing off from that. I hope you find a solution.


----------



## RyanMarshallGA

Ms.Dixie said:


> I was searching for an eye cream and in my research I read that this can happen from using a cream with a high moisture content. If you’re using a cream for your eyes or near your eyes you could try backing off from that. I hope you find a solution.


Hi, thanks for taking the time to reply!
Nope Ive never used a single facial product on my skin except for Rx Triamcinolone Acetonide, or Clotrimazole(great for the fungi that builds up on the right and left of the nose).  I agree though - using too many facial products *is* a problem. The reason why every beauty product company CEO on the last 30 years has been able to retire in 1 year is because they keep people psychologically addicted to using the stuff.  Anyway, I digress on that. News Update - Argeriline(snake venom that's been around since the 1700s) is the best for under the eyes but you have to use that every day, and its pricy, but still way cheaper than laser surgery.  I'm the type of guy who doesn't really spend a lot of time in front of a mirror, so I don't obsess over my face except for eye bags..lol


----------



## Wamgurl

RyanMarshallGA said:


> Well I guess I'm the only one who isn't reluctant to actually post a freaking picture of my own eyelid bumps so most people reading this can actually SEE what this looks like:
> View attachment 4389629
> View attachment 4389630



That’s milia...to some extent we all have that.  You need use products that are less ‘invasive’ and/or not so rich.  I suggest NIOD or Farmacy eye products.  What you have is so mild!  You’re probably the only one that sees it.


----------



## Wamgurl

RyanMarshallGA said:


> Hi, thanks for taking the time to reply!
> Nope Ive never used a single facial product on my skin except for Rx Triamcinolone Acetonide, or Clotrimazole(great for the fungi that builds up on the right and left of the nose).  I agree though - using too many facial products *is* a problem. The reason why every beauty product company CEO on the last 30 years has been able to retire in 1 year is because they keep people psychologically addicted to using the stuff.  Anyway, I digress on that. News Update - Argeriline(snake venom that's been around since the 1700s) is the best for under the eyes but you have to use that every day, and its pricy, but still way cheaper than laser surgery.  I'm the type of guy who doesn't really spend a lot of time in front of a mirror, so I don't obsess over my face except for eye bags..lol



Like I said before, look into The Ordinary and NIOD, please.  The genius behind this brand is Brandon Truax...unfortunately, he’s no longer with us but he was a trail blazer and a unicorn in the world of skincare.  You will not be disappointed


----------



## RyanMarshallGA

Wamgurl said:


> Like I said before, look into The Ordinary and NIOD, please.  The genius behind this brand is Brandon Truax...unfortunately, he’s no longer with us but he was a trail blazer and a unicorn in the world of skincare.  You will not be disappointed



#1: Those selfies I took are completely and utterly terrible and blurry. I took them late at night...trying fruitlessly to steady my @#$&ing phone camerac which everyone knows is a b***h when trying to get detail really close-up. Anyway, those pics don't even begin to show you what "I or everyone else sees".

#2: It is NOT milia. I've already had that confirmed by my doctor with a skin scrape tesy.  Milia are white, pus-looking(but with no pus) deposits that can only be removed with medicated Rx ointments, such as a MIXTURE of Triamcinolone Acetonide & Clotrimazole creams, which by themselves do very little, but together they are like The Skincare Avengers. Triamcinolone Acetonide works on cell damage, and Clotrimazole is an antifungal which kills the more than 8 different fungi which thrive on your face....yes, even yours - no matter how much you are cleaning your face.  Also, these Rx creams must be used on CLEAN skin, or they will do absolutely nothing.

Now for #3: SQUINT BUMPS!  This is the name given by my doctor to these multi-shaped, FLESH-COLORED, raised growths that form together in clusters when the skin under the bottom eyelid(where all your bags form) is overworked or over-stretched from constant squinting over a period of years, most of the time due to letting ourselves suffer with an astigmatism without getting glasses, contacts, or LASIK, which costs less than what you pay for facial creams and serums in one year. "Squint bumps" are totally different than milia. Milia are caused biologically, usually from lack of good hygiene (which is probably why nobody wants to post pictures of themselves), or from a pH imbalance caused by constant use of all the ridiculous facial products which, like I've said before, are allowing CEOs of hundreds of startup cosmetic corporations to retire every year.

#4: Once again, trust me - those pics I posted do NOT show you what these squint bumps really look like.  Although, I don't have to take new ones, you know why?  Because I'm actually following the advice of a guy whose mother has been a dermatologist for 20 years: go get my astigmatism treated(which ALSO costs less than facial products in the long run), then use a good old-fashioned washcloth with some oatmeal soap when taking each bath or shower.  Dove© brand makes a really good one that completely moisturizes and rinses clean with no slimy residue.

#5: Take a bath every day/night.  These days I am shocked at how many people that I know personally who only bathe like twice a week. That is pure, disgusting laziness.  I know for a FACT that at least HALF the people leeching all this information are NOT keeping up their hygiene like they should, so if you are one of those people....BATHE THYSELF, and stop spending money trying to correct the skin problems that are stemming from pure laziness, like *I* used to do. I admit it openly, and now I'm changing my bad habits.  I hope that whoever reads this can either take my advice or pass it on to as many other people as possible so maybe one day we we ALL have better looking faces!


----------



## Wamgurl

RyanMarshallGA said:


> #1: Those selfies I took are completely and utterly terrible and blurry. I took them late at night...trying fruitlessly to steady my @#$&ing phone camerac which everyone knows is a b***h when trying to get detail really close-up. Anyway, those pics don't even begin to show you what "I or everyone else sees".
> 
> #2: It is NOT milia. I've already had that confirmed by my doctor with a skin scrape tesy.  Milia are white, pus-looking(but with no pus) deposits that can only be removed with medicated Rx ointments, such as a MIXTURE of Triamcinolone Acetonide & Clotrimazole creams, which by themselves do very little, but together they are like The Skincare Avengers. Triamcinolone Acetonide works on cell damage, and Clotrimazole is an antifungal which kills the more than 8 different fungi which thrive on your face....yes, even yours - no matter how much you are cleaning your face.  Also, these Rx creams must be used on CLEAN skin, or they will do absolutely nothing.
> 
> Now for #3: SQUINT BUMPS!  This is the name given by my doctor to these multi-shaped, FLESH-COLORED, raised growths that form together in clusters when the skin under the bottom eyelid(where all your bags form) is overworked or over-stretched from constant squinting over a period of years, most of the time due to letting ourselves suffer with an astigmatism without getting glasses, contacts, or LASIK, which costs less than what you pay for facial creams and serums in one year. "Squint bumps" are totally different than milia. Milia are caused biologically, usually from lack of good hygiene (which is probably why nobody wants to post pictures of themselves), or from a pH imbalance caused by constant use of all the ridiculous facial products which, like I've said before, are allowing CEOs of hundreds of startup cosmetic corporations to retire every year.
> 
> #4: Once again, trust me - those pics I posted do NOT show you what these squint bumps really look like.  Although, I don't have to take new ones, you know why?  Because I'm actually following the advice of a guy whose mother has been a dermatologist for 20 years: go get my astigmatism treated(which ALSO costs less than facial products in the long run), then use a good old-fashioned washcloth with some oatmeal soap when taking each bath or shower.  Dove[emoji767] brand makes a really good one that completely moisturizes and rinses clean with no slimy residue.
> 
> #5: Take a bath every day/night.  These days I am shocked at how many people that I know personally who only bathe like twice a week. That is pure, disgusting laziness.  I know for a FACT that at least HALF the people leeching all this information are NOT keeping up their hygiene like they should, so if you are one of those people....BATHE THYSELF, and stop spending money trying to correct the skin problems that are stemming from pure laziness, like *I* used to do. I admit it openly, and now I'm changing my bad habits.  I hope that whoever reads this can either take my advice or pass it on to as many other people as possible so maybe one day we we ALL have better looking faces!



There are different forms of milia not related to clogged pores from over use of external products...infants are even susceptible to this.  It has nothing to do with hygiene or squinting or astigmatism. If that were the case, most of the population would be afflicted with this condition.  More than likely it is related to genetics, thin skin skin, overall condition of the outer epidermal layer, elasticity, etc.  You look fine [emoji307]


----------



## RyanMarshallGA

Wamgurl said:


> There are different forms of milia not related to clogged pores from over use of external products...infants are even susceptible to this.  It has nothing to do with hygiene or squinting or astigmatism. If that were the case, most of the population would be afflicted with this condition.  More than likely it is related to genetics, thin skin skin, overall condition of the outer epidermal layer, elasticity, etc.  You look fine





Wamgurl said:


> There are different forms of milia not related to clogged pores from over use of external products...infants al





Wamgurl said:


> There are different forms of milia not related to clogged pores from over use of external products...infants are even susceptible to this.  It has nothing to do with hygiene or squinting or astigmatism. If that were the case, most of the population would be afflicted with this condition.  More than likely it is related to genetics, thin skin skin, overall condition of the outer epidermal layer, elasticity, etc.  You look fine [emoji307]



Thanks, Wamgurl. The compliment put a bounce in my step! The bumps on my face are definitely not milia. Like I said, my doctor has already ruled that out with a "micro-derma-brasive-Something-Something-Something Dark Side"(kudos if you caught that TV reference).. please don't ask me how to spell what he used..

Anyway, not to be the voice of reason, or to preach, or to toot my own horn, but seriously, speaking from my own meandering experience, I have learned that many, many, many people let their hygiene go in regards to their faces and other parts of their body we won't mention here in this forum....not because they are filthy people mind you, but simply because they were just not taught better during their childhood. Honestly, I will bet an entire week's paycheck that at least 2 people reading this right now need to go scrub their face because they haven't done so in 2 weeks. Parents from the previous(Curt Cobain) generation didn't GAF about teaching their kids ANYTHING. 

Anyway I digress. I'm here tell you though, using a plain old-fashioned washcloth - you know the kind that's soft on one side and a little bit rougher on the other - will dramatically improve the cleanliness of your face, and just about every guy I know including myself started out with the fast, lazy, lather-up-your-hands-and-rub-them-all-over-your-face method of washing the face, which we both know isn't getting it clean at all. Also, rattle-off all the fancy-schmancy skin terms ya want - I started using a cloth on my face the the shower, and the improvement in overall skin tone and glow is awesome! As soon as I get some argeriline I'll start the daily squint-bump maintenance and post some before-and-after's for everyone. SO MANY people are tired of the internet telling them they have milia when they don't.  The sooner these people can stop the constant squinting, the happier they will be.  Milia *IS* a popular skin problem... but if anyone reading this has bad eyesight and has these clusters of what looks like small, flesh-colored, flat and slightly raised growths that won't come off, stop the squinting ASAP like I did!


----------



## Wamgurl

RyanMarshallGA said:


> Thanks, Wamgurl. The compliment put a bounce in my step! The bumps on my face are definitely not milia. Like I said, my doctor has already ruled that out with a "micro-derma-brasive-Something-Something-Something Dark Side"(kudos if you caught that TV reference).. please don't ask me how to spell what he used..
> 
> Anyway, not to be the voice of reason, or to preach, or to toot my own horn, but seriously, speaking from my own meandering experience, I have learned that many, many, many people let their hygiene go in regards to their faces and other parts of their body we won't mention here in this forum....not because they are filthy people mind you, but simply because they were just not taught better during their childhood. Honestly, I will bet an entire week's paycheck that at least 2 people reading this right now need to go scrub their face because they haven't done so in 2 weeks. Parents from the previous(Curt Cobain) generation didn't GAF about teaching their kids ANYTHING.
> 
> Anyway I digress. I'm here tell you though, using a plain old-fashioned washcloth - you know the kind that's soft on one side and a little bit rougher on the other - will dramatically improve the cleanliness of your face, and just about every guy I know including myself started out with the fast, lazy, lather-up-your-hands-and-rub-them-all-over-your-face method of washing the face, which we both know isn't getting it clean at all. Also, rattle-off all the fancy-schmancy skin terms ya want - I started using a cloth on my face the the shower, and the improvement in overall skin tone and glow is awesome! As soon as I get some argeriline I'll start the daily squint-bump maintenance and post some before-and-after's for everyone. SO MANY people are tired of the internet telling them they have milia when they don't.  The sooner these people can stop the constant squinting, the happier they will be.  Milia *IS* a popular skin problem... but if anyone reading this has bad eyesight and has these clusters of what looks like small, flesh-colored, flat and slightly raised growths that won't come off, stop the squinting ASAP like I did!



Yes! I use organic bamboo washcloths with warm water to remove makeup.  I love Farmacy Green Clean balm followed by serums from The Ordinary and NIOD.   Best of luck to ya!


----------



## Pollypup73

sazza said:


> I have exactly the same thing but mine are much more pronounced than the pictures you posted.  I've been trying to get rid of these little bumps for 2 years now and all i seem to do is make things worse!  I've always has sensitive eye area but this condition has arisen in the past few  years and it seriously gets me down. I can't wear makeup underneath my eye as it just looks crepe and the bumps are all bunched up.  It upsets me as my eyes were always my best feature. I'm 26 now but i think these bumps make me look much older than i am!
> 
> I went to 2 different dermatologists.  The both said they can be removed using a procedure that involves pulsing some electricity on the bumps (i guess some form of laser).  I'm considering getting this done as no creams etc seem to work.
> 
> What did your derm tell you?  Have you had any luck with treatments?
> 
> Please share what you find out.


It’s from using a ‘regular’ moisturizer under your eyes. The skin is different there and also has no sweat glands. Using moisturizer there rather than an eye cream formula can create the chicken skin, even after doing it once. I know this and ended up putting my face moisturizer with uv protection under my eyes a few times and now have it too!  I found the thread while trying to find a cure. Haven’t had any luck yet.


----------



## Pollypup73

RyanMarshallGA said:


> Thanks, Wamgurl. The compliment put a bounce in my step! The bumps on my face are definitely not milia. Like I said, my doctor has already ruled that out with a "micro-derma-brasive-Something-Something-Something Dark Side"(kudos if you caught that TV reference).. please don't ask me how to spell what he used..
> 
> Anyway, not to be the voice of reason, or to preach, or to toot my own horn, but seriously, speaking from my own meandering experience, I have learned that many, many, many people let their hygiene go in regards to their faces and other parts of their body we won't mention here in this forum....not because they are filthy people mind you, but simply because they were just not taught better during their childhood. Honestly, I will bet an entire week's paycheck that at least 2 people reading this right now need to go scrub their face because they haven't done so in 2 weeks. Parents from the previous(Curt Cobain) generation didn't GAF about teaching their kids ANYTHING.
> 
> Anyway I digress. I'm here tell you though, using a plain old-fashioned washcloth - you know the kind that's soft on one side and a little bit rougher on the other - will dramatically improve the cleanliness of your face, and just about every guy I know including myself started out with the fast, lazy, lather-up-your-hands-and-rub-them-all-over-your-face method of washing the face, which we both know isn't getting it clean at all. Also, rattle-off all the fancy-schmancy skin terms ya want - I started using a cloth on my face the the shower, and the improvement in overall skin tone and glow is awesome! As soon as I get some argeriline I'll start the daily squint-bump maintenance and post some before-and-after's for everyone. SO MANY people are tired of the internet telling them they have milia when they don't.  The sooner these people can stop the constant squinting, the happier they will be.  Milia *IS* a popular skin problem... but if anyone reading this has bad eyesight and has these clusters of what looks like small, flesh-colored, flat and slightly raised growths that won't come off, stop the squinting ASAP like I did!


I’m of the curt cobain era(46).  We do gaf and have intensely hygienic ways about us. We were little but aware at the time that aids became a known virus and washing well was our first protection against all the new superbugs coming to light. Don’t generalize people when you don’t have a legit frame of reference. Thank you


----------



## RyanMarshallGA

prettycitygirl said:


> I'm 35-years old and am begining to notice real changes in the area under my eyes. Wrinkles, dark(er) circles, etc....
> 
> One thing has really been bothering me recently - this "_chicken skin_" under my eyes! It starts in the inside corner of my eyes and follows the hollow of my eye (right in the dark spot area).
> 
> I don't think it's milia - I've seen pictures of that! It doesn't look like that IMHO. It looks like chicken skin to me. That's the only way I can describe it. Mine is faint - but there. I've searched the web 100x over and can't find anything like that. Is this just aging skin?
> 
> Here's some pics I swipped of the web that best reflect what I'm talking about, though both this pics are more "servere" than my case. I tried to take pictures of my eyes but they didn't come out well.
> 
> What do you galls think?
> 
> (Got this pics from the web)


Okay.  ONCE AND FOR ALL, I, a 47 year old Caucasian male, am going to give a REAL answer to this issue - I went to an opthalmologist to get my eyes checked, and SHE said those are called "squint bumps".  They are caused by years of excessive squinting, usually by people who are either too poor or too stubborn to wear glasses or contacts every day.

If this rings any bells with "you gals" OR guys out there(which I'll be willing to bet it will), then VOILA.  Otherwise, my eye doctor said those CAN form from continuous lack of proper sleep as well, but the MOST common cause is excessive SQUINTING.  My advice: Own up to the fact that you have a squinting problem, or get better sleep, because the doc said that all the skin creams on the planet will NOT cure it.


----------



## Sophie-Rose

I recommend retinol (use at nighttime) I use one from La Roche Posay:
Redermic R retinol cream. 

Both the bumps, the creases and dark circles have disappeared after only a few weeks of use.


----------



## anitalilac

Sophie-Rose said:


> I recommend retinol (use at nighttime) I use one from La Roche Posay:
> Redermic R retinol cream.
> 
> Both the bumps, the creases and dark circles have disappeared after only a few weeks of use.


thanks for this recommendation. I think I will check it out.


----------



## Wen Zen

OMG
I discovered something NEW about this!!! I am pale with thin , sensitive skin and dark circles due to health problems. I have been trying different under eye creams...experimenting with what my eyes can handle with their sensitivity. So i will often try a different one on each eye. Then I look in the mirror to see what kind of effects they have.I recently acquired an amazing magnification mirror. On one eye that I had tried with a particular product ...All the chicken bumps were squeezing out their innard white stuff! It shocked me at first but then I started trying to research and found this thread. More details to come with more experimentaion...maybe with pics and the product that did this....keep posted.


----------



## Jennyyap

It looks like oil seeds that can be quite easily removed by a doctor. 

The doctor will likely use a CO2 skin resurfacing laser to smoothen it out.



prettycitygirl said:


> I'm 35-years old and am begining to notice real changes in the area under my eyes. Wrinkles, dark(er) circles, etc....
> 
> One thing has really been bothering me recently - this "_chicken skin_" under my eyes! It starts in the inside corner of my eyes and follows the hollow of my eye (right in the dark spot area).
> 
> I don't think it's milia - I've seen pictures of that! It doesn't look like that IMHO. It looks like chicken skin to me. That's the only way I can describe it. Mine is faint - but there. I've searched the web 100x over and can't find anything like that. Is this just aging skin?
> 
> Here's some pics I swipped of the web that best reflect what I'm talking about, though both this pics are more "servere" than my case. I tried to take pictures of my eyes but they didn't come out well.
> 
> What do you galls think?
> 
> (Got this pics from the web)


----------



## euro-luxe

prettycitygirl said:


> I'm 35-years old and am begining to notice real changes in the area under my eyes. Wrinkles, dark(er) circles, etc....
> 
> One thing has really been bothering me recently - this "_chicken skin_" under my eyes! It starts in the inside corner of my eyes and follows the hollow of my eye (right in the dark spot area).
> 
> I don't think it's milia - I've seen pictures of that! It doesn't look like that IMHO. It looks like chicken skin to me. That's the only way I can describe it. Mine is faint - but there. I've searched the web 100x over and can't find anything like that. Is this just aging skin?
> 
> Here's some pics I swipped of the web that best reflect what I'm talking about, though both this pics are more "servere" than my case. I tried to take pictures of my eyes but they didn't come out well.
> 
> What do you galls think?
> 
> (Got this pics from the web)


I can tell you exactly what it is. It is many layers of dead skin that have uplifted & are creased & gathered, due to natural eye movements or squinting.

Use a product with a retinol in it for several weeks & it will dissipate pretty quick. While you are using a retinol product, rub that area gently when you wash your face. The dead skin will slough off & will reveal plumper smooth skin underneath that. 

I have been through it myself & used a retinol product & got rid of it in 6 weeks. Good luck & try out a retinol product. It is much less invasive & easier on the subcutaneous fat layers then a laser. Don't do a laser, it will melt out your facial collagen & will make things worse.


----------

